# FS: 7 Gallon Bowfront Tank Package (North Burnaby)



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: 7 Gallon Bowfront Tank Package **SOLD***

$40.00 for everything:

7 Gallon Bowfront Tank
Clip on Light
Stealth Heater
Air Pump
Sponge Filter
Manzanita Driftwood
Black Background
+ free HOB Filter (was given to me, I don't even know what brand it is)


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man! Pamela that is a very good deal!!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> Oh man! Pamela that is a very good deal!!!


perfect set-up for a new purple Betta


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

You read my mind... I do not get paid until the end of the month though....

But Ben gets paid tomorrow.............. I may have to work some of my magic.....
We do not have the internet, so if someone else comes along that is ok!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> We do not have the internet, so if someone else comes along that is ok!


What...you're living in the Dark Ages?


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah.. we are


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey i thought this was gone...
i got the same tank awesome tanks!
and i had the same filter they work really well


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> You read my mind... I do not get paid until the end of the month though....
> 
> But Ben gets paid tomorrow.............. I may have to work some of my magic.....
> We do not have the internet, so if someone else comes along that is ok!


I got your pm, but for some reason I'm unable to reply confused: I've posted more than 10 times).

I will hold it for you


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> hey i thought this was gone...
> i got the same tank awesome tanks!
> and i had the same filter they work really well


It was being held for somebody, but they changed their mind.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

oh man.. good deal..

if i don't already have 12 tanks..


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice tank.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

is it Glass?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, it is glass.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

wish I saw this sooner and had the money. perfect for a shrimp or betta tank.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank! where do they sell these?
Too bad this ones sold


----------



## stephyun (Apr 21, 2010)

Just PM you... not sure if it went thru. Please let me know if it becomes available again 
I would love to take it! Thanks!


----------



## alanng0421 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm sent already!!!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Nice tank! where do they sell these?
> Too bad this ones sold


They are nice little tanks & they actually come in about 6 different sizes. I bought mine from Rainforest Pet Spectrum, but that store is now closed.

I believe that April (one of the sponsors on here) sells them as well so you could check with her if you're interested in buying one.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

darn, maybe i should convince Lisa to bring this tank home instead of her work


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> They are nice little tanks & they actually come in about 6 different sizes. I bought mine from Rainforest Pet Spectrum, but that store is now closed.
> 
> I believe that April (one of the sponsors on here) sells them as well so you could check with her if you're interested in buying one.


x2 on April, thats where i got mine. i dont know if she still has them though.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

^ I think she does. stacked together (smallest one inside, biggest one outside)


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

pm sent. thanks


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

pm's replied to.

Tank package is going to new owner tomorrow, so consider it sold.

(I'm having problems closing this thread)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That was a built in function Shawn added to the old site. PM him to have him close it.

Nice tank BTW. This was the one on your kitchen counter, wasn't it Pamela?

Stuart


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> That was a built in function Shawn added to the old site. PM him to have him close it.
> 
> Nice tank BTW. This was the one on your kitchen counter, wasn't it Pamela?
> 
> Stuart


Thanks, yes it was one of the tanks on my counter  I took down 3 tanks from my kitchen counters & replaced them with 8 tanks (2.5 gallons each) for my Bettas! I really like the way that the new tanks look too, I'm going to try to get some pics of them posted soon.


----------

